# Logan Power Apron differances.  200 vs. 9B



## mjhenks (Jun 25, 2014)

Have been looking for a 9B power Apron to adapt to my Logan 400.  (Already adapted the QCGB)  Has anyone compared or looked at the 200 compared to the 9B?  How different are they?   Of course the follow-up is the power saddle.

Just not finding any 9B parts.

Thank you.


----------

